# Michigan Land Use Final Report



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE AUGUST 18, 2003
CONTACT: William Milliken, (231) 946-0660
Frank Kelley, (517) 371-1400
William Rustem, (517) 484-4954 

Michigan Land Use Leadership Council Delivers Final Report

Lansing, MI - The Michigan Land Use Leadership Council marked an important milestone in the land use arena today as it delivered its final report to Governor Granholm and the Michigan legislative leadership. The report is now available on the councils website at www.michiganlanduse.org.

We in Michigan have been blessed with 37 million acres that are among the most wondrous on the planet and we take their protection most seriously, said former Governor William Milliken, who co-chaired the council. This council has been honored to serve Michigan. We are grateful to Governor Granholm and the members of the 2003-2004 Michigan legislature for the opportunity to discuss and make recommendations on such an important issue. We look forward to the opportunity to help explain and refine these recommendations as they are considered for implementation. 

The report includes more than 150 recommendations designed to address the long-term consequences of unplanned, unmanaged growth for both the environment and the economy of the state.

Over the past six months, the council studied and deliberated myriad complex and controversial issues, and the result of these deliberations can be found in this report, said former Attorney General Frank Kelley, who co-chaired the 26-member council. This is a watershed event for those concerned about land use issues in Michigan. For the first time since the early 1970s, agreement has been reached on a range of recommendations to ease a multitude of land use problems. 

The council recognized the urgency and importance of its charge, from the perspective not only of protecting Michigans environment, but also protecting our economy and attracting and retaining a talented workforce, said Bill Rustem, Senior Vice President for Public Sector Consultants, a Lansing-based public policy consulting firm that served as staff to the council. 

The council recognizes that if Michigan is to thrive in the coming decades, it needs to grow the jobs and economic activity that will support its population and maintain the states position as an international center of job creation. It needs to focus on making our cities more attractive places to live and work, said Rustem. At the same time, it needs to grow in a way that assures that growth is sustainable. It needs to assure that precious special places are protected. And it needs to assure that there is a place for its critical resource-based industries-tourism, agriculture, forestry, and mining-long into the foreseeable future. 

In February 2003 Governor Jennifer Granholm, supported by Senate Majority Leader Ken Sikkema and Speaker of the House Rick Johnson, signed Executive Order No. 2003-4 and announced the formation of the bipartisan Michigan Land Use Leadership Council. 

The Executive Order charged the council with studying and identifying trends, causes, and consequences of urban sprawl and providing recommendations to the governor and the legislature designed to minimize the negative effects of current and projected land use patterns on Michigans environment and economy.

Financial support for the Michigan Land Use Leadership Council was provided by the Americana Foundation, Council of Michigan Foundations, C. S. Mott Foundation, Frey Foundation, Herbert H. and Grace A. Dow Foundation, Michigan State University Office of the Provost, Wege Foundation, W. K. Kellogg Foundation.

Voting Members 
William Milliken-Former Governor of Michigan (Co-Chair), Traverse City
Frank Kelley-Former Attorney General of Michigan (Co-Chair), Lansing
Patty Birkholz-State Senator, Saugatuck
Liz Brater-State Senator, Ann Arbor
Ruth Johnson-State Representative, Holly
Chris Kolb-State Representative, Ann Arbor
Jim Barrett-President, Michigan Chamber of Commerce, Lansing 
Jim Brooks-Managing Partner, Alpha Genesis, and Volunteer Chair, West Michigan Strategic Alliance, Holland
Keith Charters-New Designs for Growth, Traverse City
Dan Gilmartin-Deputy Executive Director, Michigan Municipal League, Lansing
Gordon Guyer-Former Director, DNR and Dept. of Agriculture, East Lansing
Colin Hubbell-Founding Partner, The Hubbell Group, Detroit
Robert R. Jones-Builder/Former President, Michigan Home Builders Assoc., W. Bloomfield
Dan Kildee-Genesee County Treasurer, Flint
Chris MacInnes-Senior Vice President, Crystal Mountain Resort, Thompsonville
Mick McGraw-Home Builder/Developer, Eastbrook Homes, Kentwood
Larry Merrill-Executive Director, Michigan Townships Association, Lansing
James Okraszewski-Fiber Supply Manager, Mead Westvaco Papers Group, Gladstone
Lana Pollack-President, Michigan Environmental Council, Lansing
Helen Taylor-State Director, Nature Conservancy, Lansing
Rev. Kevin Turman-President, M.O.S.E.S., Detroit
Hans Voss-Executive Director, Michigan Land Use Institute, Beulah
Brian Warner-Environmental Services Supervisor, Wolverine Power, McBain
Heaster Wheeler-Executive Director, Detroit NAACP, Detroit
Gil White-President-elect, Michigan Association of Realtors, Haslett
Wayne Wood-President, Michigan Farm Bureau, Lansing 

Nonvoting Members

The directors of the departments of Agriculture; Consumer and Industry Services; Environmental Quality; Natural Resources; History, Arts, and Libraries; and Transportation were also appointed to serve on the council as nonvoting members.

William Anderson-Director, Michigan Department of History, Arts, and Libraries 
Steven Chester-Director, Michigan Department of Environmental Quality 
K. L. Cool-Director, Michigan Department of Natural Resources 
David Hollister-Director, Michigan Department of Consumer and Industry Services 
Gloria Jeff-Director, Michigan Department of Transportation 
Dan Wyant-Director, Michigan Department of Agriculture


----------

